# Chap Chap Looking For Able Brewers In Adelaide 16th March 2010



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

I'll be in Adelaide on 16th of this month, next Tuesday, for business and was wondering if there is the opportunity to catch up with some of the highly esteemed Adelaide Brewerhood for a beer in the city? I know it's a school night, also short notice, so I'm not holding much hope but if I could catch up with 1 or 2 of you guys that would great  . I'm staying out at Keswick which isn't far from the city.

Also looking for advice on somewhere where a decent beer can be had?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## TidalPete (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Also looking for advice on somewhere where a decent beer can be had?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap



Good beers to be had at Powell's Maltings Chap Chap. :icon_cheers: 
If they've run dry can you bring back half a dozen sacks of Powells Ale, Munich, Pils & Vienna for an old fart? h34r: 

T


----------



## schooey (11/3/10)

only two places to head, cap chap, the wheatsheaf in Thebarton, or the Brew Boys over at regency park


----------



## jbirbeck (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> I'll be in Adelaide on 16th of this month, next Tuesday, for business and was wondering if there is the opportunity to catch up with some of the highly esteemed Adelaide Brewerhood for a beer in the city? I know it's a school night, also short notice, so I'm not holding much hope but if I could catch up with 1 or 2 of you guys that would great  . I'm staying out at Keswick which isn't far from the city.
> 
> Also looking for advice on somewhere where a decent beer can be had?
> 
> ...



There are no highly esteemed brewers...just us lot that brew in Adelaide/

May be able to...Good spots I've been in - Dock and Duck has a good range of importeds and some locals, Kings Head a lot of locals are the two I'd hit up but others may know better. Certainly a few out of the city inc North Adelaide - Wellington is good.


----------



## raven19 (11/3/10)

I should be able to make it after cricket training.

Look forward to meeting you in person Chappo!


----------



## dj1984 (11/3/10)

go the wheatie mate you will love it! just dont pay any attention to the people around you, but on a tuesday i dont think there will be many people around.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

I'm gunna leave it up to you local boys to decide on the venue as I have NFI of the situation.



TidalPete said:


> Good beers to be had at Powell's Maltings Chap Chap. :icon_cheers:
> If they've run dry can you bring back half a dozen sacks of Powells Ale, Munich, Pils & Vienna for an old fart? h34r:
> 
> T



If I can i will try to pick up some for ya TP.



schooey said:


> only two places to head, cap chap, the wheatsheaf in Thebarton, or the Brew Boys over at regency park



Ooooo the Brew Boys sounds tempting. Heard many a good report.



Rooting Kings said:


> There are no highly esteemed brewers...just us lot that brew in Adelaide/
> 
> May be able to...Good spots I've been in - Dock and Duck has a good range of importeds and some locals, Kings Head a lot of locals are the two I'd hit up but others may know better. Certainly a few out of the city inc North Adelaide - Wellington is good.



Okay sounds like a start?



raven19 said:


> I should be able to make it after cricket training.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you in person Chappo!



I will be really looking forward to that Ravs :beerbang: .

Chap Chap


----------



## Goofinder (11/3/10)

The Wheaty is your only real option on a Tuesday night. Brewboys is only open Thursday-Saturday.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Thanks Goo and DJ!

Is there a.....







Near by? :lol:


----------



## dj1984 (11/3/10)

The palace is the the better one imo, but crazy's is not to bad, both places you have to pay to get in.

Both strip joints are on hindley st about a 20 min stagger from the wheatie or a 2 min cab ride.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

dj1984 said:


> The palace is the the better one imo, but crazy's is not to bad, both places you have to pay to get in.
> 
> Both strip joints are on hindley st about a 20 min stagger from the wheatie or a 2 min cab ride.




I was *kidding* but thanks for the tip :lol: :huh:


----------



## bum (11/3/10)

Saved a memo in your phone?

Or have you already been to Adelaide before?


----------



## dj1984 (11/3/10)

sure you were


----------



## jbirbeck (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> I was *kidding* but thanks for the tip :lol: :huh:



my tip is the Firm on nth Terrace...but each of us have a favourite depending on personal experience  

You won't find any Powell's Malts in SA...Last I checked they are 800km away in Melb, although it could be time for a BB.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

bum said:


> Saved a memo in your phone?
> 
> Or have you already been to Adelaide before?


 :lol: h34r: 

There's only two places in Australia I would live. One is where I am now and the other is Adelaide. Been there a few times over the years and just love the place. Yes Sydney and Melbourne are great places too but they are both just a big grinding metropolis. Perth, Darwin and Hobart are ok but not for me.


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/10)

You gotta experience the Wheatie Chap Chap. Don't miss the artwork on the walls it tells a story :lol:

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## dj1984 (11/3/10)

ill be working till 9:30 but if you guys are still down at the weatie ill pop in its on the way home from work.


----------



## therook (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: h34r:
> 
> There's only two places in Australia I would live. One is where I am now and the other is Adelaide. Been there a few times over the years and just love the place. Yes Sydney and Melbourne are great places too but they are both just a big grinding metropolis. Perth, Darwin and Hobart are ok but not for me.



As If we would want you anyway  

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

is there a....



Chappo said:


>


nearby your place chappo? that pic from your personal photo collection :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

> You gotta experience the Wheatie Chap Chap. Don\'t miss the artwork on the walls it tells a story :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



 Gotchya Screwy



> ill be working till 9:30 but if you guys are still down at the weatie ill pop in its on the way home from work.



Excellent Dj look forward to it if you can.



> As If we would want you anyway
> 
> Rook




You weren\'t saying that at Sqyres Rookie. You were just leading me on to have ya way with me you bitch! :angry:


The lesson is never trust a Cats supporter


----------



## TidalPete (11/3/10)

> If I can i will try to pick up some for ya TP.




Only kidding Chap Chap.  
Wouldn't expect you to hump grain all the way back but I must say there are quite a few Powells lovers up this way. :beerbang: 

T


----------



## np1962 (11/3/10)

Hey Chappo,
I'm in the city all week next week.
Working for the IRB Rugby Sevens, living at the Hilton in the centre of the city.
Sure I will be able to get out for a few in the evening/night.
Hmmm.... wonder what time I can get the Samoan Rugby team to go to bed on Tuesday. h34r: 
Have to be up for a meeting 7.30 Wednesday though.
Wonder if the little fella (who's birthday it is today) can make it into town?
Will PM you my number.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Katherine (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: h34r:
> 
> There's only two places in Australia I would live. One is where I am now and the other is Adelaide. Been there a few times over the years and just love the place. Yes Sydney and Melbourne are great places too but they are both just a big grinding metropolis. Perth, Darwin and Hobart are ok but not for me.



Perth OK... are you kidding?


----------



## Frank (11/3/10)

I will make a note in the calender and see how I am traveling Tuesday.
The Wheatie would be 1st choice as others have mentioned, Kings Head second.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Screwy sent a PM about the Wheatie. Sounds great to me. If everyone agrees could we kick off there maybe? Seems central enough but not being an Adelaidian I could very very wrong  .




NigeP62 said:


> Hey Chappo,
> I'm in the city all week next week.
> Working for the IRB Rugby Sevens, living at the Hilton in the centre of the city.
> Sure I will be able to get out for a few in the evening/night.
> ...





I'm not planning an early one on Tuesday but I have the same problem. Please do PM me your contact no's so we can co-ordinate this little gathering. Be great to put a face to the nick with most of you guys.

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Boston said:


> I will make a note in the calender and see how I am traveling Tuesday.
> The Wheatie would be 1st choice as others have mentioned, Kings Head second.




Boston you have to make make it mate. I need to buy you a beer and shake your hand remember?


----------



## np1962 (11/3/10)

Bar on Gouger is another option. AND


And the beer menu aint too badView attachment beer.pdf


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Bar on Gouger is another option. ANDView attachment 36292
> 
> And the beer menu aint too badView attachment 36293




Curry! :wub: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Effect (11/3/10)

Wheaty hands down!

Should be able to swing by for a quick rogues brew!


----------



## Frank (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Be great to put a face to the nick with most of you guys.
> 
> Chap Chap



You met 2 Adelaide Brewers at your QLD Christmas swap and you are after more????? WTF?
I thought they may have scarred you and your impression of Adelaide. (By the way it is only BYB that carries pink things in his hand luggage)


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Boston said:


> You met 2 Adelaide Brewers at your QLD Christmas swap and you are after more????? WTF?
> I thought they may have scarred you and your impression of Adelaide. (By the way it is only BYB that carries pink things in his hand luggage)




Well I thought it best to sample the population before judging it against those characters  . BYB and his pink friend is a worry thou :huh: . Not to sure if he stowed it in his luggage or some other dark hidden place? :lol: 

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Boston said:


> You met 2 Adelaide Brewers at your QLD Christmas swap and you are after more????? WTF?
> I thought they may have scarred you and your impression of Adelaide. (By the way it is only BYB that carries pink things in his hand luggage)




Knew I would find it if I looked hard enough. 

You mean this fella Boston?






It was what he did afterwards that scarred me!


----------



## lczaban (11/3/10)

Boston said:


> You met 2 Adelaide Brewers at your QLD Christmas swap and you are after more????? WTF?
> I thought they may have scarred you and your impression of Adelaide. (By the way it is only BYB that carries pink things in his hand luggage)



Don't worry Boston - everyone got the message that BYB was from God's country (WTF??) in the Baroosa and they are all a little bit special up there... (sorry BYB  ).

From an ex-Adelaide Hill's boy 

GG


----------



## bradsbrew (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Knew I would find it if I looked hard enough.
> 
> You mean this fella Boston?
> 
> ...


And it didnt involve a sheep! Was a very scary moment. And a moment was all it took BTW.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

But sure took a shining to InCider's back.... h34r:


----------



## raven19 (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: h34r:
> 
> There's only two places in Australia I would live. One is where I am now and the other is Adelaide.



Yup, we are still a small country town... but its getting more crowded of late!


----------



## domonsura (11/3/10)

Wheatsheaf on Tuesday night it is!!! I will pressure the little guy as much as neccesary :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

domonsura said:


> Wheatsheaf on Tuesday night it is!!! I will pressure the little guy as much as neccesary :lol:



I hope that means your coming along too? I owe you a hand shake and a beer domonsura.


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/10)

Chappo said:


> I hope that means your coming along too? I owe you a hand shake and a beer domonsura.




When you get in the cab, tell the driver 39 George St., THEB A TUN not THE BARTUN, leave ya Quensland accent at home. :lol:

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Screwtop said:


> When you get in the cab, tell the driver 39 George St., THEB A TUN not THE BARTUN, leave ya Quensland accent at home. :lol:
> 
> Screwy



:lol: The later was exactly the way i was going to say it too Screwy. You are a life saver.

Awww feck I am screwed with this broad Qld accent. 

Chap Chap


----------



## schooey (11/3/10)

Fark I always thought it was Thebba-ten... no wonder they always look at me with that weird Adelaide axe murderer look... :blink: Only just missed you by a week, Chap Chap, I'll be in the city of churches the following week. Yep... that's right, have to drag my arse away from your place Sundee mornin', drop the Brass Knuckle off in Newy and present meself shiny and new at Sidden-knee airport Mondee mornin'

Poor pity the bastard that gets the plane seat next to me for the trip down....


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

schooey said:


> Fark I always thought it was Thebba-ten... no wonder they always look at me with that weird Adelaide axe murderer look... :blink: Only just missed you by a week, Chap Chap, I'll be in the city of churches the following week. Yep... that's right, have to drag my arse away from your place Sundee mornin', drop the Brass Knuckle off in Newy and present meself shiny and new at Sidden-knee airport Mondee mornin'
> 
> Poor pity the bastard that gets the plane seat next to me for the trip down....



Snap! Hmmmmm? (Scratches chin) Can i bust a move and con another trip to Adelaide? Nah they are way too tight.

Tehehehehe I bags feeding ya up on deviled eggs for the trip home. I'll even have SWMBO make you a little traveller pack to make sure you are well primed!


----------



## Hatchy (11/3/10)

What time is kick off going to be? I can probably get there about 4:30. I've only recently moved to kits & bits so I won't have much to contribute to any brewing discussion but I've been meaning to get to the Wheatsheaf for a while. It'd be good to sample a number of beers with blokes who know more about beer than me. I'll bring a pad & a pen.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Probably around 5.30-6 I guess?

More than welcome to join in Hatchy.


----------



## Hatchy (11/3/10)

I'll find out tomorrow if I can get Wednesday off work. I'm assuming this may turn into a big night. I just remembered that I have to go to a strata meeting Tuesday arvo, I've never been to 1 before so I've got no idea how long I'll be there. I reckon I'll be pretty thirsty by the time I leave.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/3/10)

> Knew I would find it if I looked hard enough.
> 
> You mean this fella Boston?
> 
> ...




Just got home from work only to find some grubby cut and paste photo's from god knows when and who knows where :unsure: 






> You gotta experience the Wheatie Chap Chap. Don\\\'t miss the artwork on the walls it tells a story
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy




You may even find some of these kicking around the mens rooms and other hidden famous places in S.A






> Well I thought it best to sample the population before judging it against those characters. BYB and his pink friend is a worry thou :huh: . Not to sure if he stowed it in his luggage or some other dark hidden place?
> 
> Chap Chap



I made the ultimate mistake at Cooly Airport. Did not realise I had it in my cabin luggage (bloody Incider) the security chick gave me a cheeky grin  as I went through.

BYB

Edit: Not sure how long you're in Adelaide for, but Gods country (Barossa) is not that far. Have one of Screwys land marks stuck here as well.


----------



## muckey (12/3/10)

and BYB reckoned he didn't know butters was going to the swap


I reckon he used butters as a mule to smuggle that thing over the border for him h34r: 



have pm'd the short 1 about tuesday. will be catching him at some point over the weekend no doubt so will make doubly sure he knows about tuesday


----------



## chappo1970 (12/3/10)

Muckey said:


> and BYB reckoned he didn't know butters was going to the swap
> 
> 
> I reckon he used butters as a mule to smuggle that thing over the border for him h34r:
> ...



Tehehe just make sure you squish him on ya shoe. Makes a terrible mess  

Excellent! Tell the short gnome to answer his bloody phone!

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## raven19 (12/3/10)

There will be other similar statured brewers there too, including me. Beware... we hunt in (very short) packs!


----------



## glaab (12/3/10)

I feel a sicky coming on Wednesday


----------



## np1962 (12/3/10)

raven19 said:


> There will be other similar statured brewers there too, including me. Beware... we hunt in (very short) packs!



All will be fine Raven, we'll soon bring them down to our level. :lol:


----------



## therook (12/3/10)

Chappo,

Give the Arab a call, i'm sure he would love to catch up and would probably have a spare bed

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/3/10)

therook said:


> Chappo,
> 
> Give the Arab a call, i'm sure he would love to catch up and would probably have a spare bed
> 
> Rook



:lol: :lol: Pure Gold!

Warren -


----------



## raven19 (12/3/10)

therook said:


> Give the Arab a call, i'm sure he would love to catch up and would probably have a spare bed



Cant comment on the bed, but I hear there is handpumped ales on tap at TDA's! :icon_drool2:


----------



## therook (12/3/10)

raven19 said:


> Cant comment on the bed, but I hear there is handpumped ales on tap at TDA's! :icon_drool2:



Ales is that what he calls it...lol


----------



## chappo1970 (12/3/10)

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: :lol: Pure Gold!
> 
> Warren -




I don't get the joke?  

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (12/3/10)

therook said:


> Chappo,
> 
> Give the Arab a call, i'm sure he would love to catch up and would probably have a spare bed
> 
> Rook




Ok the curiosity is getting the better of me. I don't mind having the piss taken out me (22yrs in building gives ya a thick skin) but can I be let in on the in house joke here? So I can either laugh me guts up or hire a car and moosh Rookie  

Chap Chap


----------



## raven19 (13/3/10)

I also have no idea on this one Chap Chap.

I presume you will be out for most of the night, I wont get there till 7 - 8 pm at this stage.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/3/10)

raven19 said:


> I also have no idea on this one Chap Chap.
> 
> I presume you will be out for most of the night, I wont get there till 7 - 8 pm at this stage.



You presumed right Ravs  

I'll only be warming up by that stage Ravs :lol: . The bullshit-o-meter I reckon will be nearly at full tilt but 10pm thou and no one should be subjected to that without a beer in their gullet.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/3/10)

Chappo said:


> You presumed right Ravs
> 
> I'll only be warming up by that stage Ravs :lol: . The bullshit-o-meter I reckon will be nearly at full tilt but 10pm thou and no one should be subjected to that without a beer in their gullet.




Will SWAMBO be picking you up early again? :wub: 
I mayyyy see if I can't get down that way for a couple. I am looking for a mule to send something back for Screwy. BTW its nothing in pink  

BYB


----------



## chappo1970 (13/3/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Will SWAMBO be picking you up early again? :wub:
> I mayyyy see if I can't get down that way for a couple. I am looking for a mule to send something back for Screwy. BTW its nothing in pink
> 
> BYB




:lol: I'll never live that one down

Phew! I was little worried. I'll happily mule *something* for Screwy for ya BYB. Look forward to catching up with you again.

I'll be in Adelaide Turesday and Wednesday till 8.30 BYB centred in Keswick if that helps with the delivery?

Chap Chap


----------



## muckey (15/3/10)

looking forward to this 1 my self

bit of bogan banana bending bullshit always makes me laugh

pity butters is working and likely wont make it - might have to print some butters masks for nige and raven to wear ( just need them to talk more ) h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/10)

Muckey said:


> looking forward to this 1 my self
> 
> bit of bogan banana bending bullshit always makes me laugh
> 
> pity butters is working and likely wont make it - might have to print some butters masks for nige and raven to wear ( just need them to talk more ) h34r:



Awwww poop!

I thought Butters was the only one who could talk with a mouth full of marbles and under wet concrete?

Looking forward to this very much and can't wait to be able to put some faces to the nicks.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## raven19 (15/3/10)

Yeah it shall be a top night I am sure.

Looking forward to it also.


----------



## Adamt (15/3/10)

Superb, I told my date to get stuffed so tomorrow night is now free! If I make it, Chappo, you owe me a prostitute of equal or lesser attractiveness.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/10)

Adamt said:


> Superb, I told my date to get stuffed so tomorrow night is now free! If I make it, Chappo, you owe me a prostitute of equal or lesser attractiveness.




For you Adam i would get you one like this...







But watchout apparently she likes Footy players, Cricketers and Flushing $200K engagement rings?


----------



## Adamt (15/3/10)

Sold.

As long as "she" doesnt have a bigger wee-wee than me.

And by "equal or lesser" I meant "equal or greater". lol


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/10)

Unfortunately after i contacted Lara she upped she price Adam! But I was able to secure something more within my budget range...


----------



## Adamt (15/3/10)

I'm sure she'll be rootable after a few pints. I might double wrap my junk though.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/10)

Adamt said:


> I'm sure she'll be rootable after a few pints. I might double wrap my junk though.




:lol: :lol:


----------



## GMK (15/3/10)

Adamt said:


> I'm sure she'll be rootable after a few pints. I might double wrap my junk though.



That would be the new "Tiger Woods Condoms" Because you need 2...Because you dont want to get a hoel in one...
Look for the Pack with a tick on it and the slogan " Just Do Her......."

:lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (16/3/10)

Weeeeeeeeeeee!!! I'm in the City of Churches and Prostitutes! Feels like home  .

All things being equal I should be at the Wheaty from 6ish.

Looking forward to catching up with everyone

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Hatchy (17/3/10)

I don't feel very well.


----------



## ben_sa (17/3/10)

Shattered i didnt make it, Finished work pumped at about 2pm, only to be told, OH&S meeting for 2 friggin hours, then didnt have time to go home, get everything ready that i needed to (read: make brew) and get back. 

Shattering, absolutely shattering, Might go have a guiness toi try and cheer myself up


----------



## raven19 (17/3/10)

It was a good evening, that was still going strong when I left around 10.30pm.

Chap Chap had yet to have dinner, but some top beers were enjoyed with great company. I suspect it was a liquid dinner with maybe a dodgy kebab down Hindley St later in the night? :icon_vomit: 

Attendees included: Phillip, DJ, Muckey, Machenbrau, Hatch, Boston (& Mrs Boston) and myself.


----------



## Hatchy (17/3/10)

Well I feel a lot better now than I did at 7 this morning when I was saying to the missus "what do you mean "am I going to work" isn't today Saturday?" I didn't feel too boozed when I got home but I wasn't feeling too good this morning. It was well worth it to drink some (really good) beer with some blokes who know WAY more about brewing than I do.

Does anyone know who the bloke was that was wearing the HTFU tshirt? He said to get round to his place on Sunday for a brewday so I can see an AG setup. I can't remember his name or username on here. I also didn't think to get his phone number or address.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/3/10)

Hatchy said:


> Does anyone know who the bloke was that was wearing the HTFU tshirt? He said to get round to his place on Sunday for a brewday so I can see an AG setup. I can't remember his name or username on here. I also didn't think to get his phone number or address.



Ha now thats funny. That sounds like something I would say.


----------



## dj1984 (17/3/10)

phillip is the bloke you are after mate PM him


----------



## raven19 (17/3/10)

Chaps got an early flight so missed out on a visit to the Raven's Brewery!


----------



## Frank (17/3/10)

It was a good night of beer tasting and bull shit. I think I slipped away at the right time and got some food. 
I really don't think think the whiskey tasting was required though.


----------



## Hatchy (17/3/10)

I'm glad I dodged the bullet with the whiskey. I do have a (vague) recollection of some whiskey being poured but I certainly didn't participate. I'll send the PM because I'm pretty keen to see how real brewers go about their business.

In unrelated news, I discovered tonight that the "freezer" in my "new" fermenting fridge seems to keep beers at quite a drinkable temperature with the thermostat hooked up. That's an advantage I didn't see coming.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/3/10)

Oh dear! What a night! Great company. Thanks to the Adelaide Brewhood for your great hospitality.

It was great catching up with you guys and speading the love.

Yes Boston did get out of there before it got ugly.

Nige finally made an appearance and was great to meet you in fact all of you.

Sorry Raven about not making the Raven Brewery tour. Hopefully next time I am down I'll try to make it over a weekend so I can catch up properly like.

Again thanks Guys.

Chap Chap :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (18/3/10)

Was great to host Chap Chap in the city of Churches.

I brewed on without you last night, getting an English Bitter into the cube by 9pm.

There shall be a next time I am sure! :icon_cheers:


----------

